# Should I install IE8?!!!



## compchip

My internet speed on dial-up is about 44kb/s, do you think IE8 would slow me? My comp. is prompting me to install IE8. I have heard of people having problems with it, do you think I should go ahead with the installation?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Respital

No. Firefox is much better. 

/thread


----------



## Geoff

Yes, but I still prefer Firefox.


----------



## Washrag

No, you should install Firefox and never use IE again.


----------



## ScottALot

DO NOT INSTALL EXPLORER 8!! Either convert or don't upgrade. When we installed 8, it made our internet so that it connects...disconnects...connects...disconnects. We are still working on the problem, but it happened RIGHT when we installed 8.


----------



## TFT

Yes, go ahead and install IE8. It's more efficient than 7 and has given me no problems at all. 
Also install Firefox if you want all the kiddies extras that come with it.

But try Google's Chrome for a lightweight browser seeing you're on a slow connection


----------



## Mitch?

I don't feel that IE 8 is fully worked out yet, it's always slower.
I'd suggest Google Chrome, as it's my personal favorite, and the proven fastest, or you can try Firefox, some people swear by it


----------



## Fatback

Do what I did install IE8 is it will stop asking you to do so then install firefox and never use IE again if its then change you are scared of then don't worry you can make it so firefox looks like IE so everything will be where you are used to it.


----------



## daisymtc

I do install IE8, but use firefox most of the time.


----------



## compchip

So far, IE8 is'nt looking so good. I am thnking that I should at least wait a while until all the bugs are worked out.

I have heard much about how much faster FF and Chrome are and am considering trying them. Sice my speed is pretty good for dial-up, I don't think that will improve much, but do you think that one of these will make my pages load faster? What would you reccomend for surfing on a slow connection (besides changing my internet)?

Thanks very much, all, for your input.:good:


----------



## Geoff

Washrag said:


> No, you should install Firefox and never use IE again.


Yes, but you should still upgrade to IE8.


----------



## linkin

He's right, even if you never use IE again it's a good idea to install the latest version seeing as microsoft tied IE into their o/s and therefore created security vulnerabilities... and they constantly update it which means there must be spyware etc that take advantage of it.


----------



## chibicitiberiu

linkin93 said:


> He's right, even if you never use IE again it's a good idea to install the latest version seeing as microsoft tied IE into their o/s and therefore created security vulnerabilities... and they constantly update it which means there must be spyware etc that take advantage of it.



Than I really need an update, i still have IE6. 
But I use firefox.


----------



## Quexos

Firefox works fine so I don't see the need to install IE8, but knowing Microsoft, I'd wager that it will self install sooner or later


----------



## tossy

I'm happy with using FF


----------



## compchip

I have finally done it.....I have made the switch to FF! I have heard so much about it and about how so many people are using it and about how much fastger it is than IE so I just had to try it. 

So far, I like it. With my slow internet connection, speed is something important to me and while I don't think it increased my actual internet speed, it does seem to load pages faster, which is what I wanted anyways. I have also done some tweeks to it I found online that supposedly make it even faster. I have also heard of an add-on called faster-fox, but am not sure yet if this will have any affect on dial-up.


I would also like to change the theme, but am not sure if this would make it a little slower than just the basic theme. Fast load times are what I am after. If anyone has any tricks to make it load even faster, I welcome them.

Some sites seem to load quite faster than IE, some just a little bit faster.
When I tested it on speedtest.net, the peak speed seemed to be about the same as with IE, sometimes slightly higher, but it appeared to begin downloading at a faster rate (3/4 of peak) at times which could account for the faster page loads.

As for IE, I still haven't upgraded, though it sometimes prompts me. I think I will wait a while. I would like to time page load time with FF and IE, when I do, I will post the results.

TANKS ALL FOR STEERING ME TO THIS AWESOME BROWSER.:good:


----------



## Pengu4566

Good man =)


----------



## Fatback

compchip said:


> I have finally done it.....I have made the switch to FF! I have heard so much about it and about how so many people are using it and about how much fastger it is than IE so I just had to try it.
> 
> So far, I like it. With my slow internet connection, speed is something important to me and while I don't think it increased my actual internet speed, it does seem to load pages faster, which is what I wanted anyways. I have also done some tweeks to it I found online that supposedly make it even faster. I have also heard of an add-on called faster-fox, but am not sure yet if this will have any affect on dial-up.
> 
> 
> *I would also like to change the theme, but am not sure if this would make it a little slower than just the basic theme*. Fast load times are what I am after. If anyone has any tricks to make it load even faster, I welcome them.
> 
> Some sites seem to load quite faster than IE, some just a little bit faster.
> When I tested it on speedtest.net, the peak speed seemed to be about the same as with IE, sometimes slightly higher, but it appeared to begin downloading at a faster rate (3/4 of peak) at times which could account for the faster page loads.
> 
> As for IE, I still haven't upgraded, though it sometimes prompts me. I think I will wait a while. I would like to time page load time with FF and IE, when I do, I will post the results.
> 
> TANKS ALL FOR STEERING ME TO THIS AWESOME BROWSER.:good:



I have installed a theme and about 10 other add on and mine is still just as fast as it was when I first downloaded it.


----------



## compchip

Fatback said:


> I have installed a theme and about 10 other add on and mine is still just as fast as it was when I first downloaded it.



Are you on broadband or dial-up?


----------



## aviation_man

Can't go wrong with FF. I get like 3 popups year on it....  I'd get 3 popups in three minutes on IE...


----------



## Fatback

compchip said:


> Are you on broadband or dial-up?



Broadband I have my internet speed at the bottom of my sig if you won't to check it out.


----------



## chrisalv14

Internet Explorer 8 is alright BUT when i installed it, it sorta went slow. I installed Mozilla Firefox and WOW! The speed is amazing.
If you want a smooth light weight internet browser, install Google Chrome.
Although as you're on dial-up, Watching videos may not be as good.

I suggest you upgrade your internet to Home Broadband  I heard dial up is getting rubbish.


----------



## Fatback

chrisalv14 said:


> Internet Explorer 8 is alright BUT when i installed it, it sorta went slow. I installed Mozilla Firefox and WOW! The speed is amazing.
> If you want a smooth light weight internet browser, install Google Chrome.
> Although as you're on dial-up, Watching videos may not be as good.
> 
> I suggest you upgrade your internet to Home Broadband  I* heard dial up is getting rubbish*.



It's always been like that


----------



## ScottALot

I memorized the Dial-Up dial tone thing when we had it... all the ding dongs and the pssshhh's.

But seriously, you DO NOT want to be on dial-up in this day and age. A quality computer's worth will be diluted with this.


----------



## compchip

chrisalv14 said:


> Internet Explorer 8 is alright BUT when i installed it, it sorta went slow. I installed Mozilla Firefox and WOW! The speed is amazing.
> If you want a smooth light weight internet browser, install Google Chrome.
> Although as you're on dial-up, Watching videos may not be as good.
> 
> I suggest you upgrade your internet to Home Broadband  I heard dial up is getting rubbish.



I hear what you are saying about dial-up, at least its better than no internet and my switch to FF has made it much more enjoyable. 

I have heard about Chrome for dial-up users, do you think it has even faster page load times than FF?

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## jake_ie8team

IE 8 has some nifty features - http://www.microsoft.com/windows/internet-explorer/features/faster.aspx

Plus, lots of websites are announcing the imminent end of their support for IE 6, so if wanna keep watching videos on YouTube, you should upgrade to IE 8 - http://www.microsoft.com/windows/internet-explorer/default.aspx

Lastly, if you decide to upgrade to IE 8 and then experience trouble, check out this guide to solving IE 8 installation problems - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/949220

 - Jake

MSFT Internet Explorer Outreach Team


----------



## Fatback

jake_ie8team said:


> IE 8 has some nifty features - http://www.microsoft.com/windows/internet-explorer/features/faster.aspx
> 
> Plus, lots of websites are announcing the imminent end of their support for IE 6, so if wanna keep watching videos on YouTube, you should upgrade to IE 8 - http://www.microsoft.com/windows/internet-explorer/default.aspx
> 
> Lastly, if you decide to upgrade to IE 8 and then experience trouble, check out this guide to solving IE 8 installation problems - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/949220
> 
> - Jake
> 
> MSFT Internet Explorer Outreach Team




There is no point in downloading IE8 when firefox is a million times better and has more features and is quicker IE is way begind in the browser war.


----------



## Aastii

Fatback said:


> There is no point in downloading IE8 when firefox is a million times better and has more features and is quicker IE is way begind in the browser war.



yep, it is all between firefox and chrome now i am thinking, but i can't really get used to chrome, so stick with ff


----------



## Fatback

Aastii said:


> yep, it is all between firefox and chrome now i am thinking, but i can't really get used to chrome, so stick with ff



+40 lol


----------



## voyagerfan99

I've had nothing but issues with IE8. It crashes all the time.

I use IE7 on my machine and I don't install it on the computers at work because then we'll have unhappy customers bringing their computers back for service. Usually I just have to remove IE8 and there are no more problems.


----------



## maue

yap you should install , ie8 is much faster than the older one


----------



## compchip

ANNOUNCEMENT: I have upgraded to IE8 because I got tired of getting prompted by my computer to do so. However, I mainly use firefox as it is much faster and have not had any problems with my computer so far after upgrading.


----------



## kimsland

Good news 

Also *always* do windows security updates; IE8 was one of them
There have been quite a few security updates since it was first released
I understand that half of the population use another browser (ie Firefox) in the US. But generally the whole world is mostly still using Internet Explorer


----------



## Fatback

kimsland said:


> Good news
> 
> Also *always* do windows security updates; IE8 was one of them
> There have been quite a few security updates since it was first released
> I understand that half of the population use another browser (ie Firefox) in the US. *But generally the whole world is mostly still using Internet Explorer*



I guess we know how many stupid people there are in the world


----------



## kimsland

Fatback said:


> I guess we know how many stupid people there are in the world


I suppose that also refers to most Universities too ? (Note: I say most)


----------



## Fatback

kimsland said:


> I suppose that also refers to most Universities too ? (Note: I say most)



Yes and no


----------



## eckx

compchip said:


> My internet speed on dial-up is about 44kb/s, do you think IE8 would slow me? My comp. is prompting me to install IE8. I have heard of people having problems with it, do you think I should go ahead with the installation?
> 
> Thanks for any input.



If you are using Dialup, i would say stick with firefox or Opera. or even better, google chrome.

I personally decided to migerate from firefox to IE8 because, firefox had a a couple of bugs ...lolx....i know it sounds stupid but yea....I think the ie8 is a pretty good browser though.


----------



## Concordedly

No.


----------



## BEARCATJER

I recently upgraded to IE8 and have had no problems with it. I cant say it seems any faster than IE7 but it has worked well for me. I have been looking for help on how to get more speed out of my desktop and received many helpful suggestions in another thread on this forum.As a result i have seen significant increase in speed, however, i was reading this thread and at least some members touted Firefox as much faster than IE. I have never tried FF for no particular reason, but I am wondering if i should now. Im not a computer technical person and i see that i could download FF and still keep IE8 to use if my FF experience isnt what i hoped it would be in re the impact on speed. 
My pc connection is cable...Roadrunner..so I assume it wouldnt be a problem to use FF, right?
This forum sight has already helped me tremendously in how to get the most out of my PC so any thoughts or feedback on this message will be appreciated.


----------



## Fatback

BEARCATJER said:


> I recently upgraded to IE8 and have had no problems with it. I cant say it seems any faster than IE7 but it has worked well for me. I have been looking for help on how to get more speed out of my desktop and received many helpful suggestions in another thread on this forum.As a result i have seen significant increase in speed, however, i was reading this thread and at least some members touted Firefox as much faster than IE. I have never tried FF for no particular reason, but I am wondering if i should now. Im not a computer technical person and i see that i could download FF and still keep IE8 to use if my FF experience isnt what i hoped it would be in re the impact on speed.
> My pc connection is cable...Roadrunner..so I assume it wouldnt be a problem to use FF, right?
> This forum sight has already helped me tremendously in how to get the most out of my PC so any thoughts or feedback on this message will be appreciated.




Yes you can have as many browsers as you want. I have IE, FF, and Google Chrome. I find myself using Google chrome the most because it faster then Firefox but Firefox is faster then IE. Google chrome is just a simple browser there is no toolbars or anything just the address bar and the tabs bar and thats it. Firefox has a ton of add-ons which can really come in handy. You should download Firefox and Google Chrome and see which one you like the most. If you like them all then just keep them all.


----------



## LMI00

Aww, I said yes  I'm in the minority. XD

However, Firefox > IE. But if you ever have to use IE then yeah install IE 8, why not...XD


----------



## kimsland

LMI00 said:


> Aww, I said yes  I'm in the minority.


In this small Poll you are in the Minority
But in the entire world you are definitely in the Majority

Yes install IE8


----------

